# Atomic CO2 Regulator V3



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've read plenty of pros with this product from GLA, that you don't have to worry about eotd. What are the down sides? Anybody has this? Your input is much appreciated. In search for my first regulator.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

I guess a lot of folks are having issues with this reg making a good seal with their cylinders. Apparently, a perma-seal is what GLA recommends to fix this. I have also read that the needle valve kinda sucks.


----------



## sharkl11 (Jun 3, 2012)

I sent Orlando (GLA) some questions and just wanted to post his responses for those who are looking into this Regulator like I was:

The V3 is very compact in design but full of precision features. The main 2 differences(v3 vs conventional reg) are the lack of bubble counter and second pressure gauge that reads cylinder contents. However not necessary to have a tank pressure gauge. The V3 has a working pressure gauge which is very important. The V3 has a preset working pressure which locks the outgoing pressure in place. 

You can use any diffuser on the market, it works with everything. Warranty is 12 months manufacture and 1 year GLA. Total 2 years warranty. However as long as you take care of it it should last you forever. No external moving parts except the needle valve. The needle valve is not covered under extended warranty, meaning if you break it physically it naturally will not be covered.

We have received 2-3 inquiries in regards to the valve. And most people had trouble getting tubing inside the speedfit, we fixed that with new tubing. One or 2 people had issue with the valve not tuning. We fixed this with the exact same replacement and no issue. Otherwise hundreds of people use them and they are precision pieces. With our new tubing its a breeze to set up. 

If the valve every breaks you can remove it easily and install a new one. Only way for the to break is from to much undue stress. Now with the new tubing its a world of difference.

No extra seals needed, comes with all the seals you will need. Only things you need are diffuser and bubble counter. You may want to consider a check valve to incorporate into the co2 line leading to your diffuser. Currently I dont belive there are any valid codes at this time.

Hope this helps. 

{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}{}

"What is offered for free or at bargain rates often comes with a psychological price tag-complicated feelings of obligation, compromises with quality, the insecurity those compromises bring, on and on."


----------

